# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify my late grandfather (mystery)

## vyvyx

where does he best pass?

----------


## Carlos

Hello welcome. It seemed to me like Lebanon.

----------


## Angela

I doubt he's Middle Eastern, and is probably instead southern or southeastern European of some sort.

His skin is just weathered and over-tanned.

It's hard to "guess" with older people. The features sort of "loosen" and they all start to look just "old".

----------


## Jovialis

@vyvyx

Why does your flag not match your IP location? It's against the rules to not have your flag match your location.

----------


## Salento

Never mind.
Phone App doesn’t match full site.

----------


## vyvyx

> @vyvyx
> 
> Why does your flag not match your IP location? It's against the rules to not have your flag match your location.


I was under the impression that 'select country flag' meant select the flag which represents the land you identify with/ cultural origin. I'm at NYU at the moment, hence why it says im in New York. Im coming from Apricity, deciding to leave when I realized that its just a sublimated fascist forum which uses the cogency of science to naturalize ethnonationalist perspectives as biological. Who are you btw and why are you creeping on me?

----------


## Jovialis

> I was under the impression that 'select country flag' meant select the flag which represents the land you identify with/ cultural origin. I'm at NYU at the moment, hence why it says im in New York. Im coming from Apricity, deciding to leave when I realized that its just a sublimated fascist forum which uses the cogency of science to naturalize ethnonationalist perspectives as biological. Who are you btw and why are you creeping on me?


I know you can read that I'm a moderator. Now change your flag to the correct location, or I will give you another infraction.

----------


## AdeoF

He looks a bit Turkish just a bit

----------


## LABERIA

Egyptian. Between Anwar Sadat and Omar Sharif.

----------


## Yetos

The granpa seems a mix of Alpinoid,

that nose for me is Celto-Gaulish
and his lips do not show East med, not phat lips,
his eyes are big enough, 

probably *France Spain Italy,*
and *Secondary Balkans*, an Aromani maybe?

----------


## Expredel

> where does he best pass?



I would say he's Nordic with some obvious Mediterranean admixture.

----------


## MOESAN

very uneasy: not typical bedwin 'arab', could be some kind of Lebanon man, or some southern European; something "HG" (a little bit of 'croma' input?); I 've hard work to discriminate his elements; I don't exclude at all a berberic origin. As said Angela, age confuses details.

----------


## ΠΑΝΑΞ

Armeno/Iranoid or Irano/Armenoid. 
~50/50 or 60/40 for both possibillities, vice versa.
A possible less than < 5; % of a Turanoid set; -wouldn;t surprise me.


I'll place him north Levantine Syria and Anatolia, few extend to Aegean; (why no?) at west. Egypt at south
Iraq; Iran, around and few extend at Afghanistan;. at east.
North of Mesopotamia and Caspian sea, is the core, that's my guess.


He could match with many today nationalities.


He looks a very descent, gentle, kind and sensitive... and it looks also that the... 
grandson dont look like his grandfather!  :Wary: .

----------

